# bearded dragon shedding



## zippy1983 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi all,is there anything i can do 2 help my bearded dragon shed,her tail and feet have shed just seems to be taking along time for her body and head ,i am new to reptiles so i aint got a clue :lol2:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

bearded dragons shed only parts of their body at a time not the whole lot at once if it has stuck shed place it in some baby warm water and moisten the area 
they can take quite a few days to shed parts of the skin 
as its young it will seem to be continously in shed as it grows


----------



## zippy1983 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for that,how often do you think i should bath her ,she really doesnt like it lol,


----------



## carpmandan (Feb 20, 2011)

zippy1983 said:


> hi all,is there anything i can do 2 help my bearded dragon shed,her tail and feet have shed just seems to be taking along time for her body and head ,i am new to reptiles so i aint got a clue :lol2:


yeah mine seems to be taking ages, he's 7 weeks old and his tail and top of his head have shed, but not the rest and its been 4/5 days, will try and bath him..


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

they can take a few weeks to shed depends on how well they are growing 
i bathe mine twice a week this also help the rehydrate themselves 
have the water baby warm just deep enough to come to up to the shoulder no deeper as they could drown gently splash water over its back some may even drink it (do not be suprised if they pooh in it)
NEVER leave it alone in the bath always keep an eye on your animal


----------



## gazzo (Mar 16, 2011)

my 4-5 month old's hasent shed for a some time i got them when thay was 5-6weeks old thay shed a week after i got them but haven since thay have grown abit but i fort thay sould of shed buy now 1 of them has started to shed on his head and a lil on his foot is there anythink to help speed it along or is it just a waiting game?


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wait they shed in their own time, all you can do is make sure they have a good diet and make sure they look generally healthy. Keep an eye out to make sure that when they are shedding they don't leave any rings of old skin around their toes or tail


----------



## lexiT (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine hate being bathed too....it's out of their comfort zone. If this is the case, when they shed I find it helps to 'spritz' them with water, from a spray bottle, working from the tail upwards so not to startle them. Not too close just enough to lightly cover them. It's a nice treat when your handling them, you can put a towel on your lap if your not too comfortable holding them especially if they are little baby wigglers :lol2:. NEVER do this in their viv though.


----------



## gazzo (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply just got be worred as pebbles (lol) hasent shed.
I dnt think itnwill b long till she dose doh once a week i mesure my to baby beardeds and it works out thay are growing 1/4inc aweek so atlest thay growing:lol2:


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Ha ye, mine doesn't like the bath all that much, I was bathing him the other day and accidental splashed his head a little, he literally took off up the side of the bath, the poor little boy got more fired up then I have ever seen him before though. He does however always love the towel after a bath (I get a nice fluffy one) and he looks so cute all wrapped up:flrt: I'll have to get some pictures


----------



## gazzo (Mar 16, 2011)

lol mine love bath time pebbles (the smaller of the 2) will set there like a gd girl while bambam mess's about running around and try to dunk pebbles lol


----------



## carpmandan (Feb 20, 2011)

Bathed ours and within 2days he had fully shed and is now running all over the place lol 
Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------

